# 10 Gal Platy/Harlequin Rasboras



## Penpike (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am relatively new to fish-keeping and am starting my first 10 gal tank. It has been filled for about 2 months now, I have not been able to put fish in yet, and although it is not in sunlight, and nothing is growing in it, I think that the water now has a green tint to it. Is this something to worry about when I add fish in? 
Also, I am thinking about adding a platy and about 5-6 harlequin rasboras. Will these be good tank-mates and can either one be used to cycle my tank? 

Thank you!


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Algae is normal. If any nitrate at all is present in your tap water, you will get some algae. Platies like to nibble on it. I would recommend a fishless cycle, where you add a tiny bit of pure ammonia and then check on the development of nitifying bacteria via water tests for ammonia and nitrite. 

Rasboras are, IMO, too fragile for service in this capacity, and I don't like the idea of subjecting a platy to it either if it can be avoided.

I think platies are better candidates for this tank, as they are not as fast-moving as rasboras and do not need to be kept in schools. Others will disagree with me, but I am basing my response on my re-evaluation of my decision a year ago to put espei rasboras (smaller cousins of the harlequins) in a 29, which today looks too cramped to me. . .

I would have gone either with a larger tank, or stocked the 29 instead with tiny Celestial Pearl Rasboras (danios). 

Some of the stuff we say is opinion, some is fact, and most you have to sort out for yourself!


----------



## Penpike (Aug 30, 2012)

sidluckman said:


> Algae is normal. If any nitrate at all is present in your tap water, you will get some algae. Platies like to nibble on it. I would recommend a fishless cycle, where you add a tiny bit of pure ammonia and then check on the development of nitifying bacteria via water tests for ammonia and nitrite.
> 
> Rasboras are, IMO, too fragile for service in this capacity, and I don't like the idea of subjecting a platy to it either if it can be avoided.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply! I'm not really sure how to get ammonia for my tank, any suggestions? Also, I know that a larger tank would be better, but I have a smallish space for it and cats, chickens, and a dog to take care of, so a large tank would not make sense. I really want 1 or 2 medium sized fish in there along with a schoal of small fish. If you know of another combination of fish that would work, please share, otherwise I think I will go with these. Cichlids are really cool if there is any way I could have one of those! I should mention that I have a freshwater tropical only tank, thanx!


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

You can use a very small amount of unscented houseshold ammonia. Or simply put a small pinch of fish flake food into the fishless tank. The decomposition of the fish food will produce the same compound necessary to start the cycling process.

The cycling process usually takes between 30 to 45 days to complete. What happens is that the tank becomes colonized by bacteria that first break poisonous ammonia into nitrite (which is also highly toxic), and eventually break nitrite into *nitrates*, which, if maintained at low levels are not injurious to fish.

You can monitor the progress of this multi-phasic process by conducting tests for ammonia and nitrite levels. Test kits are available at your fish store. You should expect to see the level of ammonia rise during the first phase. As it begins to decrease, in the second or third week, nitrite levels should be on the rise. Eventually, at about the third or fourth week, the nitrite levels abate until they, too, are undetectable, and then the tank is safe for the addition of fish.

I think a ten gallon tank is suitable for a few platies or guppies, but I personally discourage the addition of schooling fish in a tank of this size. Other people may be willing to recommend, and that's fine, but I have to stand by what I have experienced in my own tanks. As I said up front, if I had it to do over again, I would not stock my 29 gallon tank with schooling fish as I did last year. I am sort of looking for a 48" 40 gallon long tank in which to re-home that group of fish.

In a way, we are getting ahead of ourselves by considering possible fish without first examining the water you have.
Your local fish store can test a sample for you to tell you how basic or acidic, hard or soft, your water is (among other parameters) and give you more specific guidance regarding appropriate fish...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

I agree. That tank is a bit small for most schooling species. Here is another idea for your tank. Betta, sometimes called fighting fish. You could put a divider in your cycled tank and put two male betta. There are a lot of different tail types and colors to choose from. Even the basic pet stores carry these now. They are a good fish for a small space. They also do well in most water. But we should really get that information before we begin planning your fish.


----------



## Penpike (Aug 30, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I agree. That tank is a bit small for most schooling species. Here is another idea for your tank. Betta, sometimes called fighting fish. You could put a divider in your cycled tank and put two male betta. There are a lot of different tail types and colors to choose from. Even the basic pet stores carry these now. They are a good fish for a small space. They also do well in most water. But we should really get that information before we begin planning your fish.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

